

Ask HN: State of the art mobile messenger (end to end encryption) - patrickg

Which mobile messenger is currently considered secure? I know of two messenger apps: Threema, which is not open source and telegram, which has its own crypographic routines, which have been cracked at least once (as far as I understand it). Is there any recommendation (please include a link&#x2F;source).
======
atmosx
@tptacek (matassano) seems to like very much these guys[1].

[1] [https://whispersystems.org/](https://whispersystems.org/)

~~~
natdempk
TextSecure from them has a lot of good people behind it (Moxie Marlinspike
being one notable). It is open source, actively developed, and they have plans
for an iOS and desktop client on top of the already existing Android client.
They support both SMS and data for sending messages. It is aesthetically
pleasing, simple to use, and supports group chat. I highly recommend it. Their
blog has some interesting posts about some of the crypto its built on, if
you're also interested in that stuff.

